# Titel von iPod in iTunes importieren. Aber wie?!



## FatalMistake (24. März 2009)

Hallo!
Hab mein OS neu aufgesetzt, und daher ist auch die gesamte Bibliothek von meinem iTunes futsch 
jz is nur das Problem, ich hab wieder ein paar Lieder die ich auf meinen iPod raufspielen will;
hab grad das neue iTunes installiert, und iPod angeschlossen; kommt natürlich die Meldung, dass der ipod mit einer anderen Version von iTunes konfiguriert wurde und er deshalb formatiert werden muss, damit er wieder mit der aktuellen Version synchronisiert werden kann...kurz: er wird gelöscht und alle meine Lieder sind ganz weg. 

Es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben, um die derzeit aufm ipod gespeicherten Songs runterzukopieren? irgendein Programm oder sogar mit iTunes?

Hoffe da kann mir jemand helfen!!

mfg
FatalMistake


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2009)

hast du beim neu installierten itunes deinen bestehenden account als profil angelegt? also, ich kenn mich da nicht so ganz aus, aber was ich weiß: man kann seinen bezahl-account ja auf 3-5 PCs "aktivieren", und die lieder auf deinem ipod sind halt evtl. mit deinem account rechtemäßig fest verbunden, so dass das syncen nur geht, wenn der account zu den liedern passt.

oder sind es auch lieder, die du gar nicht mit itunes "gekauft" hast?


naja, ich weiß jetzt jedenfalls erneut, warum ich mir nie nen ipod angetan hab...


----------



## FatalMistake (24. März 2009)

ne hab mir nie musik im itunes shop gekauft. hab also auch keinen account dort.


----------



## harl.e.kin (24. März 2009)

du brauchst dazu externe Programme die deine Songs vom Ipod wieder auf deinen Rechner laden können diese gibt es aber nicht als Freeware ausser für Linux.

Gute Software aber eben nich umsonst Copypod.


----------



## Filou (26. März 2009)

Was heißt gibt es nciht als Freeware oO ?

Ich hatte das selbe Problem. www.gidf.de -> Programm gesucht, dass mir meine Musik vom iPod auf den Rechner überspielt. 
Die Musik aus dem folgenden Ordner konnte ich dann in iTunes importieren. 
Alles kein Problem.

edit: iDump für WIN
Senuti für Mac

Beachten: wenn du deinen ipod mac-formatiert hast, wird der windows-pc ihn evtl. gar nicht erkennen...


----------



## FatalMistake (26. März 2009)

ja es gibt schon ne freeware, die limitiert sich aber auf 100 songs...
meint ihr man bekommt das bei mediamarkt? auf bestellung evtl.
werd mal das iDump probieren...

ok...habs installiert,aber im angegebenen Verzeichnis is nix zu finden!!! 
auch die Verknüpfung am Desktop kann nix finden.

Was soll das? Virus?? Verarsche?


----------



## Filou (26. März 2009)

FatalMistake schrieb:


> auf bestellung evtl.
> werd mal das iDump probieren...
> 
> ok...habs installiert,aber im angegebenen Verzeichnis is nix zu finden!!!
> ...



Komische sache oO
Moment muss ich mal überprüfen. bei mir hatte damals funktioniert.

edit: funktioniert doch^^
habe mal ne aktuelle Version gesucht.


----------



## FatalMistake (26. März 2009)

hab mir noch eins runtergeladen...yamipod. (YamiPod - Download - COMPUTER BILD)

das zeigt zwar alle titel und alles an, ich weiß aber nicht, wie ich die in irgendeinen Ordner kopieren kann.


----------



## Filou (26. März 2009)

Schritt 1
mit rechtklick menü öffnen.

danach schritt 2
copy to. links unten den button dann öffnen (entspricht "Ziel")

Das sollte helfen   hoffe ich ...


----------



## FatalMistake (26. März 2009)

ja danke^^
er kopiert schon.
das bricht wenigstens nicht schon nach 100 liedern ab...
wie kopiert er die Videos? auch so in den Ordner dann rein?
edit: ja tut es^^


----------

